
Latency Comparison of Lua, OpenCL, and Native C/C++ - ingve
https://www.karlrupp.net/2016/03/lua-opencl-latency-comparison/
======
kayamon
If you're going to be in the business of profiling Lua code, you should really
test LuaJITs optimized implementation.

